# Aligator Skin???



## THarvey (Aug 7, 2013)

Had someone ask me about making a pen from Aligator skin.

I never thought about it.

Is the skin too thick?  Can it be cast like snake skins?

I think the skin the individual was referencing is currently part of a purse.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Harley2001 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes I have try that and it is way to thick .


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 7, 2013)

May work w/ an Aero.  They have a little more meat left on the blank than a Sierra.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Aug 7, 2013)

Regardless of my opinion of the horrifying methods by which reptile skin is harvested, a sierra vista would be your best bet. 

Unless you can find a credible, sustainable vendor, I wouldn't advise working with it.


----------



## plantman (Aug 7, 2013)

Most gator skins are to thick to cast, you would have to get a very young gator like a newborn to have a thin skin. The belly skin would work, but there isn't  much interesting in that part.  Jim  S


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 7, 2013)

Robert Snowden used to make pens from Gator skin, he make Jr's and Emperors I think his IAP ID was Snowman56.
Pretty sure he thinned the skins from the underside.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 7, 2013)

Snowman56 definately did alligator.  He's a couple of his pens:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachments/f14/1713d1221161737-where-can-you-find-alexspens1.jpg


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't worked with gator, but this is what is used to thin leather it is called a Splitter, this is about 4 1/2" wide



It needs to be screwed to a solid bench. since the pieces I was skiving where under 4" wide I had it clamped down. The blades are extremely sharp!!! Although this one needs to be cleaned and dressed you can see that it still does the job.



As this piece was about 1/8" thick to start



I took it down to about 1/16" or there about's.
The piece needs to be long enough so you have some scrap to start the pull with a good pair of pliers. there is a special tool but that's what channel locks are made for 

It does split leather, but you end up with one piece that has the finished side and rough or hide side. And one piece that has two rough or hide sides. That is called splitting, when you thin a leather piece it is called skiving.

If you have enough leather and a wide belt or disk sander. You can nail the hide to a block of wood with the nails on the 90°sides of the hide you want to thin. WEAR A DUST MASK and have a vac going to suck up the hide fuzz/dust it will smell and get every where.

Tandy Leather Factory - Craftool High-Tech Leather Splitter  They sure have gone up in price since I bought mine
They also have redesigned them too.

They have a hand skiver here at a more reasonable price get a pack of extra blades as leather dulls them fast.
Tandy Leather Factory - Super Skiver
:clown:


----------

